# The .260 Rem



## Appalachian Ridge Runner (Jul 20, 2009)

I hear this is a good caliber i dont know what would be a better bullet to use? Does this rifle kill good and shoot flately?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The muzzle velocity doesn't impress people, but the ballistic coefficient is so good that it shoots nearly as flat as the 25-06 to 400 yards. I think there is only about one inch difference in drop at 400 yards.
Also, the sectional density gives it good penetration in large game. The 6.5 X 55 Swedish is nearly identical and they have been killing moose with that round most of the last century.
I don't have one, but I think it's a great round with less recoil than the rifles I shoot.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have 4 rifles in 6.5x55 Swedish which is the ballistic equivalent of the .260 Remington (the .260 Rem may be a bit faster due to higher pressure loading.) I use 140 gr. Hornady Spire Points or Remington Core Lockt bullets and the combination is deadly on ND deer. It is a very, very accurate cartridge and I would feel comfortable using it on elk and moose too if I limited my shots to around 200+ yards or so. The recoil is mild and so is the muzzle blast. My son shot a Swede rifle during deer season for years and I could always tell when he got his deer because the Swede made a rather unique report when fired.

I have not had an opportunity to do much work with 120 grain or lighter bullets but they should also perform well on lighter game such as antelope or as a coyote getter.

I think you will like a .260 Remington very much.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am on the other end of the spectrum. I am using 100gr NBT in mine and have had no problems killing deer. You hit them right, they go straight down.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I shoot 120 barnes tsx in mine and have great luck on the knock down, and they are fairly flat shooting, the biggest thing you need to be aware of is twist rate of your barrel, some people say you need a 1 in 9 or faster to stabilize anything bigger than a 120 gr bullet I have a 1 in 9 1/2 and it shoots 140s fine I just prefer the 120


----------

